# Weeks away from lambing? Maybe not!



## BSue (Sep 3, 2019)

Okay, so I recently joined the forum today! Yay! 

Because I wanted to ask your advice on something. According to my guesstimate, my ewe Esther is a minimum three weeks away from lambing. Her udders are ssslllllooooowwwllllyyy bagging up. But today I noticed some significant change in her vulva, it's swollen. I know that ewes start to get themselves and their bodies ready for lambing but so soon? Or is my guesstimate off? I know that you love pictures so here you are. 


  

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 3, 2019)

Her bag still has a ways to go. Best of luck!


----------



## BSue (Sep 3, 2019)

luvmypets said:


> Her bag still has a ways to go. Best of luck!



That's what I thought but since she is a first timer I don't know how much she will bag up.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 3, 2019)

I have 2 ewes that bag up weeks before lambing. Their bags look like volleyballs. LOL The best answer for when your ewe is due, is about an hour or week after she drives you absolutely bonkers.


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 4, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

Ewe gestation is an average of 147 days with the range 140-150 days (approx.). Vulval swelling can be anything from 2 weeks before lambing. Esther's udder looks like she's a bit of a way to go yet, but first-timers may only 'bag up' on the day of giving birth.

Here's the rear view of a ewe who went into labour shortly after the pic. This girl's udder felt hot and congested (as is normal by the end of pregnancy)



 

Esther doesn't look like she's 'dropped' around the tail area, but wool breeds hide things....feel for a hollow either side of the tail. Not easily seen on my ewe either.

Good Luck.


----------



## BSue (Sep 4, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Ewe gestation is an average of 147 days with the range 140-150 days (approx.). Vulval swelling can be anything from 2 weeks before lambing. Esther's udder looks like she's a bit of a way to go yet, but first-timers may only 'bag up' on the day of giving birth.
> 
> ...



Thank you @Sheepshape, very informative and thank you for the picture as well. I agree that Esther has some time left, but I was taken aback at the vulval swelling. According to my guesstimate we are on day 120. Now it's just a waiting game.


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 4, 2019)

BSue said:


> but I was taken aback at the vulval swelling


 I think it depends a lot on where the placenta and the lamb are (obstruction to lymphatic and blood supply). Try not to concern yourself....she's just trying to worry you!


----------



## BSue (Sep 4, 2019)

@Sheepshape 
I have another concern today. I have noticed that over the past three days Esther's poo has become mushy and soft and a lighter brown color. Is this normal in pregnant ewes?


----------



## mysunwolf (Sep 4, 2019)

BSue said:


> @Sheepshape
> I have another concern today. I have noticed that over the past three days Esther's poo has become mushy and soft and a lighter brown color. Is this normal in pregnant ewes?



That's usually due to an increase in protein! Have you changed their feed or is your weather shifting/getting a lot of rain?


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 5, 2019)

BSue said:


> Is this normal in pregnant ewes?


 As mysunwolf says, usually a dietary change, but as the lamb moves into the birth canal the bowel can be squeezed and need to a bit of loose bowels. 

Just thinking.....have you wormed Esther recently?. A ewe's resistance to worms drops off in the few weeks prior to and during birthing. The ewe's  immune system  downgrades so she does not recognise 'foreign bodies'....her lambs....and immunological rejection occur.  During the few weeks before birth (and steadily increasing to the time of delivery) foetal cells are entering the maternal circulation via the placenta, and this relative loss of the immune response prevents her body from recognising the foetus as 'alien' and in need of rejection. Unfortunately other foreign proteins , like parasites, are not dealt with so well, either. I worm most of my ewes when they come into the shed to lamb.

Good luck with the lambing and let us know how Esther and her lamb(s) fare.


----------



## BSue (Sep 5, 2019)

@mysunwolf 
Thank you for your response. I have noticed that Esther is more anxious for feed and since she is in the last few weeks of pregnancy I have up'ed her intake but just by a little. A little more grain a little more alfalfa and a little more carrots (one of her favorites). We have been in the non-rainy season for the last three months, lots of sunny days here but yesterday it finally rained. 

@Sheepshape 
I think we wormed Esther once when she was still young like 5 months old, when they both had some diarrhea. That is good information to know, thank you.


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 5, 2019)

I'd let Esther have more food. Metabolic requirements of late pregnancy mean that ewes can need at least twice their non-pregnant intake.


----------



## BSue (Oct 2, 2019)

Yesterday was day 147 and around 8pm this happened!


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 2, 2019)

Lovely!
Make sure mama has plenty of food.
Congratulations to you all.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 2, 2019)

Awwwh...so cute!  Is he spotted?


----------



## BSue (Oct 2, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Lovely!
> Make sure mama has plenty of food.
> Congratulations to you all.


Yeah, she didn't eat much for two days and she is definitely making up for it now.


----------



## BSue (Oct 2, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Awwwh...so cute!  Is he spotted?


No, all white like mom and dad. Picture was taken at night so looks like shadow spots. Here's one from today.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 2, 2019)

from WV!   Excellent post...good questions, receptive to advice, and pics...and then pics to show the outcome!  LOVE it.  

I'm so glad another shepherd has arrived to join the flock!    Congrats on the lamb, BTW.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 2, 2019)

Awww..... so cute! I love lambs, they just grow up too fast! You did good, you have given Mom the best of care, now you have a sweet lamb to enjoy.


----------



## BSue (Oct 29, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=933325340401230
			




I wish I could upload a video here so you can see how cute she is. Maybe if I link the video you can watch it that way. You can never see too many videos of bleating lambs. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=933325340401230


----------



## BSue (Nov 6, 2019)

So I am trying to think ahead a little bit and doing a lot of reading. I didn't want to make a new thread about weaning and breeding since I'm dealing with the same sheep family. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

I see that the general consensus for weaning is 60 days or a lamb that is 45 lbs. Then the lamb and ewe need to be separated to allow the ewe's udder to dry up. What I would like to know is the following, does the udder have to be completely dry for the ewe to breed? Can the ewe be placed with the ram Day 1 of weaning from the lamb?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 6, 2019)

Ok, if you have ram lambs, they should be weaned at 2 months old. They can start breeding at a very young age. If they are castrated, you don't have that worry. 

As far as breeding back, that sounds a little quick. The ewe needs time to recover from birthing and raising lambs. She should have time to get back in good condition. Many people wean at 3-4 months old. Some people only breed once a year, some breeds are seasonal and will only breed once a year. Hair breeds will breed any time of year. 

Let the ewe dry up and get back in condition before breeding again. That will depend on if she gets run down from raising lambs or is still in good condition after weaning. I have a ewe that puts everything in her udder. I give her extra feed or she would get thin.


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 7, 2019)

I only wean off the ram lambs (to stop them mating with the females). Ewe lambs I leave with their mothers.....the lambs wean naturally by about 6 months, many before. 
I have wool sheep which are seasonal breeders and come into season in August/September usually. I breed them once a year.
A ewe can come into season and be impregnated when she is still lactating.
I don't take my ewe lambs off their mums as a) the lambs grow quicker with continued access to milk and b) my ewes tend to get a bit too fat, so prolonged lactation helps to keep their weight down. My situation is different to many who find their ewes have lost a lot of condition through lactation. 
Last year only one of my mature ewes failed to conceive (of 50 something) and she was a grade 5 body type. She's even rounder this year and has a serious roll of fat at the base of her tail, so it may the she'll fail to get pregnant again.
When lactation has finished it is important to feel the udder to ensure that there are no lumps or bumps which could be indicative of mastitis. These ewes are unlikely to have proper milk production in subsequent years.
I don't have any definite explanation as to why my ewes run fat. (except for the fact they get lots of treats, are contented and lazy!).We are at 1.000ft, the topsoil is thin and fields sloping, and we don't use much fertiliser. I do live in Wales, though.....known in Britain to be 'sheep country' and to have a high rainfall.
All ewes that go to the tup should be in good body condition and otherwise fit. A thin ewe may run into 'twin lamb disease' with loss of the ewe and her lambs or lactation fail if she has not sufficient reserves.


----------



## BSue (Dec 2, 2019)

Two months old! Who ever said they grow up fast was right. 😢


----------



## Baymule (Dec 2, 2019)

They don't stay little very long. LOL


----------



## BSue (Jan 3, 2020)

*Left:* parents at three months    *Right:* baby at three months





We bought the parents from an animal market. This just really shows how much love, attention, the right type of care and advice from BYH can make a world of difference. The baby is more than double the size her parents were at the same age.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2020)

That is some difference! Beautiful lamb!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 4, 2020)

That's one big lamb......she must have fed well! Meanwhile, you look slimmer.....that's what caring for animals does for you.


----------



## BSue (Jan 5, 2020)

Sheepshape said:


> That's one big lamb......she must have fed well! Meanwhile, you look slimmer.....that's what caring for animals does for you.



From the day she was born all my neighbors would say was, "Look at those long legs! She's going to be big." I'm just glad she is healthy. And as far as being slimmer, must be the camera. 



Baymule said:


> That is some difference! Beautiful lamb!



Thank you @Baymule !


----------



## BSue (Jul 2, 2020)

Nine months old and she still clings to her mother.


----------



## BSue (Oct 1, 2020)

One year old and waiting for her to come into season.


----------



## BSue (Nov 5, 2020)

So quick question, do ewes usually keep to the same schedule when they are going to lamb? For example, if the first time they lambed their udders bagged up a week before will they do that again? Or if they lambed right on day 147 will they probably lamb on the same day or maybe sooner because it's their second?


----------



## messybun (Nov 5, 2020)

BSue said:


> So quick question, do ewes usually keep to the same schedule when they are going to lamb? For example, if the first time they lambed their udders bagged up a week before will they do that again? Or if they lambed right on day 147 will they probably lamb on the same day or maybe sooner because it's their second?


Animals, as a general rule, will do everything to throw you off their scent and drive you crazy. Each animal, and each animal’s pregnancy is going to be just different enough to keep you on your toes. And don’t suggest that one ALWAYS does it the same way, because they will change their entire life just to spite you 😂.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 5, 2020)

BSue said:


> So quick question, do ewes usually keep to the same schedule when they are going to lamb? For example, if the first time they lambed their udders bagged up a week before will they do that again? Or if they lambed right on day 147 will they probably lamb on the same day or maybe sooner because it's their second?


No more so than our own pregnancies and births of our children.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 5, 2020)

Back when I used to keep track of such things I will say that my pygmy goats were pretty spot on with their previous pregnancies.  Probably about 95% of my does would kid on day 145 and if they varied it was never more than a day.  I don't keep track anymore - I just watch for signs of imminent kidding and act (or ignore) appropriately, lol!


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 5, 2020)

Thinking of my old ewes who have lambed many times....they don't do the same thing each year with regards to pregnancy length but are fairly consistent as to whether they 'bag up' early or late.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 6, 2020)

There are things that are generally similar...the length varies more than some things by a  few days.  For many species the egg & sperm live for different lengths of time, then the fertilized egg  attaching to placenta may take another couple days.  Potentially breeding and fertilized egg attaching could take a week.   That can make a difference in carry time.

Most often, while we have a breeding date, the delivery varies by such as above and growth of fetus.   It is also a fact that some animals can "control" the last few days of ready.   That's the make you crazy thing.   So watching for other delivery signs are best.

When you see feet and nose coming, it's time.


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 6, 2020)

Truth is the ones that you think will lamb today, definitely won't. Those who look like they have a good few days to go are licking off in the corner of the field.


----------



## BSue (Nov 10, 2020)

So at 1:45am this morning we were awoken to our one year old ewe bleating her head off. So we quickly went outside to find a limp almost lifeless lamb. She had cleaned it off about 90% but it had rolled away from her causing her to become scared I think. I think it was already suffering from hypothermia. So I quickly got blanket, tried to get some colostrum in her, maybe about 30ml and then into the house because she was not warming up. A couple of hours later another 50ml of colostrum and she seems to be reacting well. She still can't stand even though she tries. Something tells me that she lambed early because her udders are far from full. Totally wasn't expecting this, I thought her mom was going to lamb way before her. I don't know if there is anything else I can do?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2020)

This just happened to another member, read this for full instructions!





						Lambing time!!
					

Hi all. A quick question. So I have 5 persian fat tailed sheep that are very close to lambing. It's their first time lambing since I got them a year ago. How long after they start refusing food can lambing be expected? I only ask because the ram was a mutton merino and am a little worried that...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 10, 2020)

Yes... Pen up mum if she isn't already penned up, make sure she has plenty to eat and drink. Milk colostrum off mum and put it into a bottle and feed to the lamb about every 2-3 hours.. Make sure the lamb keeps warm (lamb lamp, dog coat, baby sweater) and keep trying to get her to stand from mum. Ewes who have lambed for the first time often don't have a very big udder.

Hopefully this won't happen next time, but, if it does the rule is dry off the lamb, warm it right up and THEN feed the colostrum. A cold lamb can't digest.

And, this is what sheep do, time and time again.....

Good Luck.


----------



## BSue (Nov 10, 2020)

She sucks well, she pees, she poops, her mom accepts her so far but she just can't stand up yet. She tries and tries, I am sure she will get there sooner than later. I am so thankful we found her when we did.





Very very different from when her mom was born.


----------



## animalmom (Nov 10, 2020)

Such a sweet face!  Good luck with your wee lamb.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 12, 2020)

Another member is going through this now.





__





						Lambing time!!
					

The suspense has got to be killing you. COME ON GIRLS!!



					www.backyardherds.com
				




She may need vitamins, B-12 injection, selenium and vitamin E paste.


----------



## BSue (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes, we are adding vitamins to her colostrum. Vet said to just keep up what we are doing till she finishes cooking or grows out of her premie state and can do things on her own.



Baymule said:


> She may need vitamins, B-12 injection, selenium and vitamin E paste.


----------



## BSue (Nov 13, 2020)

Quick Update: Baby lamb is slowly but surely getting stronger. We put her outside during the day with her mom. She can now stand up on her own and she'll get burst of energy where she just wants to walk and walk and walk, usually at 1:30am  We may try and leave her outside with her mom tonight, I'm a little hesitant though. She doesn't have enough strength to latch onto mom yet but takes the bottle well. She seems more interested in nibbling on the grass.


----------



## BSue (Nov 15, 2020)

I am a little worried about the premie, since we brought her inside Friday afternoon she has just slept. She stills eats every time I give her the bottle. Took her to the vet yesterday and they said that she looks fine but not sure if she would make it since she is a premie. They gave her more vitamins. She is still sleeping. She was doing so well getting up and walking on her own twice a day to just sleeping. We are going to try some electrolytes to see if that makes any difference.

I'm not sure if she is constipated, might try an enema. Are there any side effects to giving an enema if not constipated?


----------



## BSue (Nov 15, 2020)

I went ahead and did the enema, I don't know how you guys feel about poop pictures but I would like to know what you think, is she constipated?


----------



## BSue (Nov 23, 2020)

Sad news: The premie didn't make it, got an infection and didn't pull through. Our other ewe lambed this morning, and unfortunately the lamb wasn't able to breathe, I tried to help to no avail. Think we will put the two ewes on the market and call it that. 😭 Thank you all for the advice given over the past year. Take it easy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm so sorry ...


----------



## Baymule (Nov 23, 2020)

That is hard to take, I am so sorry. Was this the first lambing for both ewes? If so, it might be worthwhile to rebreed and give them a second chance. The very first lamb born from our first 4 ewes was premature and dead. I considered selling the ewe, it was her first lambing, but I kept her and gave her another chance. She has always had twins and is a great mother. I feel you on the dead lambs, I lost twins once, I held them, wrapped up and warm until they died in my arms somewhere past midnight. Just couldn't take them out to the cold barn to die. Next day I cried and we buried them.


----------

